# Mage top cap wont screw on



## Riyaad (12/9/16)

Mage top cap won't screw on. Not sure if it is the oring or the threading. Anyone else have this problem before?


----------



## daniel craig (12/9/16)

The threads on the Mage are crappy. I think Rob did a review on his YT channel and said the same thing about the threads.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/16)

Riyaad said:


> Mage top cap won't screw on. Not sure if it is the oring or the threading. Anyone else have this problem before?



It's the threading... worst threads on a tank ever! Go real slow...


----------



## Riyaad (12/9/16)

doubt there is any way to fix this problem now right? Or could it be the threading from the cap itself


----------



## Waine (12/9/16)

Well, there goes my desire to get one out the window.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (12/9/16)

Delrin threading requires care not to cross thread and will be junk in an instant if you force them. You might try holding the cap level and turn it counterclockwise until you feel it "settle", then slowly clock wise to see if it will grab. Maybe rock in back and forth off/on to see if you can push the threads back into alignment. The caps on my two have been off many dozens of times each and are still OK because I am always very careful with them.

I had to do similar first build on one of mine to get the SS chimney base screwed into the build deck. As it happens I broke down that one last night to rewick for the first time since new weeks ago, and now can't get the SS chimney base to thread back into the SS build deck. Tried several times in the wee hours and decided I was too tied to deal with it. Today I don't give a dam about it so only time will tell if I'll bother to mess with it again or not. It's always KISS around here now days... so I will not deal with faulty gear and will just replace it with something else.


----------



## Crockett (12/9/16)

I forget if I read it on ECF or Reddit, but someone had the same problem and managed to get it working again by wrapping the threads with plumbers tape. Maybe it's worth a try? Or Fasttech has spare top caps here: https://www.fasttech.com/product/5689201

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riyaad (12/9/16)

Crockett said:


> I forget if I read it on ECF or Reddit, but someone had the same problem and managed to get it working again by wrapping the threads with plumbers tape. Maybe it's worth a try? Or Fasttech has spare top caps here: https://www.fasttech.com/product/5689201


I actually ordered top caps from fasttech a couple days ago so hopefully that works. And yes plumbers tape could work, luckily I work I builders express in the plumbing dept so will try that tomorrow lol! Thanks for tips)))

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (12/9/16)

My wife has a mage and she has had zero issues since day one with hers. Must be luck if the draw because I know a few people with Mages and they're epic.


----------



## Kaizer (12/9/16)

I had the exact same problem. Luckily I bought mine from an awesome vendor that gladly exchanged the atty for a new one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riyaad (12/9/16)

brotiform said:


> My wife has a mage and she has had zero issues since day one with hers. Must be luck if the draw because I know a few people with Mages and they're epic.



Mage is a awesome tank. Would not want to replace with another so hopefully the new top caps will sort the issue out

Reactions: Like 1


----------

